# What muzzle should I get??



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey guys,

Just wondering which type of muzzle do you guys think I should get?

Buddy, my boxer and possible american bull dog mix, has some serious problems with strangers. He simply does not like them. Not one bit. I take him for walks sometimes, and he will start growling and lunge at people (of course he is leashed). I've seen how he acts though, and I know he would never bite.. he's an "all talk" type of dog.. however, I would like to play it safe and start using a muzzle for him. It would also be good to get him more socialized perhaps. Once he's tired and worn out, he's as friendly as can be.. so its really an on/off type thing with him.

I want something that will be very comfortable for him to wear. He has SUPER sensitive skin being that he has the shortest coat of any other dog I've ever seen.

So, with that said.. what do you guys recommend? I've been looking at a few, and here are the ones I was thinking so far.

If you guys have any links, it would be GREATLY appreciated.

Thanks!

NEW Fully padded hard dogs working muzzle - M57 [NEW Fully padded hard dogs working wire muzzle - M] - $79.90 : Dog harness , Dog collar , Dog leash , Dog muzzle - Dog training equipment from Trusted Direct Source - Home, Dog Supplies

BEST Leather Dog Muzzle for BOXER-LEATHER WIRE MUZZLE [Super Ventilation dog muzzle M41] : Dog muzzle, Leather dog muzzles, Wire dog muzzle, dog muzzle training, Basket dog muzzle, small dog muzzle, Dog leashes

Wire Basket Dog Muzzle Boxer or Pit Bull Or Similar Nose Size

Padded leather Super Ventilation dog muzzle for all breeds [best leather dog muzzle M41ROYAL] : Dog muzzle, Leather dog muzzles, Wire dog muzzle, dog muzzle training, Basket dog muzzle, small dog muzzle, Dog leashes


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Leerburg | How to Select a Muzzle for your Dog

I have one similar to this that I'm not using. It's different from this one because the straps are made of leather and there is an extra strap that goes up the dogs face.

Leerburg | How to Select a Muzzle for your Dog


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey,

Not sure which muzzle your referring too. Both links take you directly to the many different types of muzzles.

Are you willing to sell me the muzzle you have? I'm a bit confused..

Anyway, any pics of the one you have?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

AdrianVall said:


> Hey,
> 
> Not sure which muzzle your referring too. Both links take you directly to the many different types of muzzles.
> 
> ...


I'm retarded... I posted the same link twice

Here's the correct link.

Plastic Muzzle Plastic Muzzle

I would give you the muzzle ( I didn't pay for it anyway, and it's like brand new) , wayyy too big for my bulldogs, and it may fit jarvis,but i don't have a need for it... I would question if it really would fit buddy too without seeing him in person. I'll see what i can do to drum up some pictures of the one that I have and FB it to you or PM it to you.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Kush is similar to this. The behaviorist gave us some activities we can do out in public,to get the dog less afraid of people. 
I dunno if it would work with your boxer,but if you'd like I could type them up for you,and you could try them?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

def would stick with a basket muzzel, this was my dog she could drink through her muzzel and take treats, it worked well for me









random internet pic of stronger one


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I use a soft muzzle. Bob can still eat and drink with it and he cant hook it with his nails to pull it off or get his foot stuck in it. he also doesnt look like a bad dog with it on.


----------



## ElDiablo (Oct 11, 2009)

@xiahko I would appreciate the if you could give me the instructions / activities my dog has the same problem


----------

